# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  ΑΥΠΝΙΑ!!ΠΟΙΟΙ ΜΕΘΟΔΟΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΙΚΟΤΕΡΟΙ ΣΕ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΕΙΧΑΤΕ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ?

## giorgos panou

Καλημέρα! είναι λιγες ωρες πριν ετοιμαστω για την δουλειαμου! άλλη μια νυχτα περασε προσπαθώντας να τα βρω με τον Μορφεα! ¨),δυστυχως δεν με θελει ! δυσκολα τον "πετυχαινω"!και αν γινει θα είναι για λιγες ωρες! αποτελσμα? να είμαι τις πιο σημαντικες ωρες για το προγραμμαμου υπερβολικα κουρασμένος! ,να φενομαι ταλαιπωρημενος ενώ δεν εχω κανει τυποτα.
Το προβλημαμου αυτό εχει να κανει με την αρρωστιαμου ,μεχρι πριν κατι μηνες -το 2013- υπηρξα εξαρτημενος (δλδη καθημερινα)πολυτοξικομανη , με κυρια ουσια την ηρωινη. Σχετικα με την απεξαρτηση απευθύνθηκα σε ιδιωτες ιατρους , αλλα κι σε δημοσια κεντρα με ομαδικες κι ατομικες συνεδριες, όπως και στο ψυχιατρείο θεσ/κης. Ταυτόχρονα εκανα αρκετες εξετασεις κι στον εγκεφαλομου λογο καποιον ασχημων συμπτοματων όπως πονοκέφαλοι μαζι με εμετους ανα συγκεκριμενα δαστηματα, δυσκολια στην συγκεντροσημου , ναυτια κ.α. προβλήματα οπου όλα αυτά μαζι εκαναν τον νευρολογο να με στειλει για αρκετες εξετασεις μαζι με τις εξετασεις για την απεξαρτηση. ετσι λοιπον για καποιες μερες περασα αυτή την ασχημη εμπειρια - αν κι δεν εχει καθολου πονο - ν καμω αιματολογικες εξετασεις, ουρα,κ.α , ακομα και σαλιο! κι μαγνιτικη ακτ/φια στον εγκεφαλο. Ευτυχως αυτό που φοβομουν -καρκινος δλδη- δεν βρεθηκε, υπηρξαν καποιες φλεγμονες στον εγκεφαλομου , κι η ασχημη κουβεντα των γιατρων " πως ο εγκεφαλοςμου είναι σαν καποιου αρκετα μεγαλητερουμου που πασχει από ανοια! " αλλα η μια ηταν ηγμοριτιδα κι οι άλλες μαλον εχουν να κανουν με τις ουσιες και ελπιζουμε πως είναι πληρος αναστρέψιμες.
Το πρόβλημα με την αυπνια ηταν γνωστο, όπως κι παλιοτερα οπωτες εκανα αποτοξινωση ειχα για καποιο χρονικο διαστημα αυπνιες,ετσι κι τωρα λοιπον τις βρηκα μπροσταμου.
Αυτην την φορα όμως δεν θελω να βοηθηθώ από φαρμακα σχετικα με αυπνιες!! μονο το αναγκαιο φαρμακομου οπου δεν είναι κατι το βαρυ,με μηδαμινες παρενέργειες. είναι συμπληρομα μια ουσιας που μου λυπει κι εχει να κανει με την καταθλυψη( εσιταλοπραμη κι άλλη μια δε την θυμαμαι)
Θελω να κοιμηθώ με φυσικο τροπο! ψαχνω λοιπον τους κλασικους τροπους, όπως ελαφρες τροφες ,χαμομιλι,.α. βοτανα που να βοηθουν.Μολις αρχησα να εχω καποια μικρα αποτελέσματα επαθα ένα ατύχημα οπου ειχε να κανει με την εληψη προσοχηςμου αφου ειμουν αυπνος.Ετσι λοιπον μετα το χειρουργιο κι την πλαστικη επεμβαση επρεπε να κατσω σπιτιμου στο κρεβατι!τις πρωτες μερες κοιμομουν παρα πολύ!!δυστυχως όμως την 3-4 μρα αρχησε παλυ το ιδιο!κι αυτή την φορα δεν ειχα τα θετικα της δουλειας και των απογευματινων εξοδωνμου στο πρόγραμμα ώστε να κουράζομαι καπως κι να εχω βοηθεια σαν ξαπλοσω! 
Όλα αυτά με πηγαν πισω ψυχολογικα αλλα και ηθικα! τελευταιες μερες δεν κρατηθηκα κι αρχησα να πηγαινω δουλεια!δεν αντεχα!!ειχα τρελαθεί μεσα!! 
Προσπαθω να είμαι πολύ προσεκτικος αφου τα μικροβια είναι μεγας φοβος για το χειρουργειομου, κυκλοφορω αλλα με υπερβολικη προσοχη!
Η αυπνιες όμως εκει!! δεν με αφηνουν, δεν λεω ότι είμαι 150 ωρες αγρυπνος, κοιμάμαι αλλα δυστυχως γυρο στην μιση ως 2 ωρες το πολύ! κι αυτό γινετε σε ασχετες στιγμες, το ενοχλητικο είναι ότι δεν μπορω να κρατηθω η να το αποφυγω!!αποτέλεσμα να κοιμαμε για μια ωρα ακομα κι στην δουλεια,αφου δεν μπορω!!κλεινουν τα ματιαμου !!ζαλίζομαι!! ολημου η μερα είναι μια σπαστικη κι εκνευριστικη διαδικασια!! με αποτελέσματα ασχημα όπως να είμαι νευρικος!να μην μπορω να εκφρασω αυτά που σκέφτομαι!! να μην μπορω να καμω δουλειες που θελουν καποιο χρονο, ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΩ ΟΥΤΕ ΕΝ ΒΙΒΛΙΟ, αποτέλεσμα να τροω τον ελευθερομου χρονο ,όταν θα εχω δυναμεις σε καποιες αρεες εξοδους, ειτε στον υπολογιστεί ,όπως εδώ - κι να σας εχω πριξει - ,Αν καποιοι από εσας ειχατε αυτό το πρόβλημα θα σας παρακαλουσα να μου προτηνετε μεθόδους που δοκιμασατε και πετηχαν! ξερω υπαρχουν πολλοι κι είναι γνωστοι!αλλα το πιοι από αυτους ειχαν αποτέλεσμα δεν το ξερω, για αυτό ρωτω εσας! Δε θελω να παω στα χαπια!! ο λογος είναι ότι ξερω καλα τον κακομου εαυτο!! ξερω ότι αν παρω τετοια χαπια, θα σκεφτω μετα να πιω κι κανα τσιγαρακι για να χαλαρωσω!κι μετα θα παω στα "αγαπημεναμου "δε θελω παλυ τα ιδια!! οσο κι να ακούγομαι παράξενος αυτό που περναω είναι πολύ δυσκολο για μενα! για τον δικομου οργανησμο!για το δικομου μυαλο είναι ορια!! είμαι σε δυσκολη θεση!! ζητω μονο λιγο να κοιμηθώ! ευχαρηστω

----------


## giorgos panou

Καλημέρα! είναι λιγες ωρες πριν ετοιμαστω για την δουλειαμου! άλλη μια νυχτα περασε προσπαθώντας να τα βρω με τον Μορφεα! ¨),δυστυχως δεν με θελει ! δυσκολα τον "πετυχαινω"!και αν γινει θα είναι για λιγες ωρες! αποτελσμα? να είμαι τις πιο σημαντικες ωρες για το προγραμμαμου υπερβολικα κουρασμένος! ,να φενομαι ταλαιπωρημενος ενώ δεν εχω κανει τυποτα.
Το προβλημαμου αυτό εχει να κανει με την αρρωστιαμου ,μεχρι πριν κατι μηνες -το 2013- υπηρξα εξαρτημενος (δλδη καθημερινα)πολυτοξικομανη , με κυρια ουσια την ηρωινη. Σχετικα με την απεξαρτηση απευθύνθηκα σε ιδιωτες ιατρους , αλλα κι σε δημοσια κεντρα με ομαδικες κι ατομικες συνεδριες, όπως και στο ψυχιατρείο θεσ/κης. Ταυτόχρονα εκανα αρκετες εξετασεις κι στον εγκεφαλομου λογο καποιον ασχημων συμπτοματων όπως πονοκέφαλοι μαζι με εμετους ανα συγκεκριμενα δαστηματα, δυσκολια στην συγκεντροσημου , ναυτια κ.α. προβλήματα οπου όλα αυτά μαζι εκαναν τον νευρολογο να με στειλει για αρκετες εξετασεις μαζι με τις εξετασεις για την απεξαρτηση. ετσι λοιπον για καποιες μερες περασα αυτή την ασχημη εμπειρια - αν κι δεν εχει καθολου πονο - ν καμω αιματολογικες εξετασεις, ουρα,κ.α , ακομα και σαλιο! κι μαγνιτικη ακτ/φια στον εγκεφαλο. Ευτυχως αυτό που φοβομουν -καρκινος δλδη- δεν βρεθηκε, υπηρξαν καποιες φλεγμονες στον εγκεφαλομου , κι η ασχημη κουβεντα των γιατρων " πως ο εγκεφαλοςμου είναι σαν καποιου αρκετα μεγαλητερουμου που πασχει από ανοια! " αλλα η μια ηταν ηγμοριτιδα κι οι άλλες μαλον εχουν να κανουν με τις ουσιες και ελπιζουμε πως είναι πληρος αναστρέψιμες.
Το πρόβλημα με την αυπνια ηταν γνωστο, όπως κι παλιοτερα οπωτες εκανα αποτοξινωση ειχα για καποιο χρονικο διαστημα αυπνιες,ετσι κι τωρα λοιπον τις βρηκα μπροσταμου.
Αυτην την φορα όμως δεν θελω να βοηθηθώ από φαρμακα σχετικα με αυπνιες!! μονο το αναγκαιο φαρμακομου οπου δεν είναι κατι το βαρυ,με μηδαμινες παρενέργειες. είναι συμπληρομα μια ουσιας που μου λυπει κι εχει να κανει με την καταθλυψη( εσιταλοπραμη κι άλλη μια δε την θυμαμαι)
Θελω να κοιμηθώ με φυσικο τροπο! ψαχνω λοιπον τους κλασικους τροπους, όπως ελαφρες τροφες ,χαμομιλι,.α. βοτανα που να βοηθουν.Μολις αρχησα να εχω καποια μικρα αποτελέσματα επαθα ένα ατύχημα οπου ειχε να κανει με την εληψη προσοχηςμου αφου ειμουν αυπνος.Ετσι λοιπον μετα το χειρουργιο κι την πλαστικη επεμβαση επρεπε να κατσω σπιτιμου στο κρεβατι!τις πρωτες μερες κοιμομουν παρα πολύ!!δυστυχως όμως την 3-4 μρα αρχησε παλυ το ιδιο!κι αυτή την φορα δεν ειχα τα θετικα της δουλειας και των απογευματινων εξοδωνμου στο πρόγραμμα ώστε να κουράζομαι καπως κι να εχω βοηθεια σαν ξαπλοσω! 
Όλα αυτά με πηγαν πισω ψυχολογικα αλλα και ηθικα! τελευταιες μερες δεν κρατηθηκα κι αρχησα να πηγαινω δουλεια!δεν αντεχα!!ειχα τρελαθεί μεσα!! 
Προσπαθω να είμαι πολύ προσεκτικος αφου τα μικροβια είναι μεγας φοβος για το χειρουργειομου, κυκλοφορω αλλα με υπερβολικη προσοχη!
Η αυπνιες όμως εκει!! δεν με αφηνουν, δεν λεω ότι είμαι 150 ωρες αγρυπνος, κοιμάμαι αλλα δυστυχως γυρο στην μιση ως 2 ωρες το πολύ! κι αυτό γινετε σε ασχετες στιγμες, το ενοχλητικο είναι ότι δεν μπορω να κρατηθω η να το αποφυγω!!αποτέλεσμα να κοιμαμε για μια ωρα ακομα κι στην δουλεια,αφου δεν μπορω!!κλεινουν τα ματιαμου !!ζαλίζομαι!! ολημου η μερα είναι μια σπαστικη κι εκνευριστικη διαδικασια!! με αποτελέσματα ασχημα όπως να είμαι νευρικος!να μην μπορω να εκφρασω αυτά που σκέφτομαι!! να μην μπορω να καμω δουλειες που θελουν καποιο χρονο, ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΩ ΟΥΤΕ ΕΝ ΒΙΒΛΙΟ, αποτέλεσμα να τροω τον ελευθερομου χρονο ,όταν θα εχω δυναμεις σε καποιες αρεες εξοδους, ειτε στον υπολογιστεί ,όπως εδώ - κι να σας εχω πριξει - ,Αν καποιοι από εσας ειχατε αυτό το πρόβλημα θα σας παρακαλουσα να μου προτηνετε μεθόδους που δοκιμασατε και πετηχαν! ξερω υπαρχουν πολλοι κι είναι γνωστοι!αλλα το πιοι από αυτους ειχαν αποτέλεσμα δεν το ξερω, για αυτό ρωτω εσας! Δε θελω να παω στα χαπια!! ο λογος είναι ότι ξερω καλα τον κακομου εαυτο!! ξερω ότι αν παρω τετοια χαπια, θα σκεφτω μετα να πιω κι κανα τσιγαρακι για να χαλαρωσω!κι μετα θα παω στα "αγαπημεναμου "δε θελω παλυ τα ιδια!! οσο κι να ακούγομαι παράξενος αυτό που περναω είναι πολύ δυσκολο για μενα! για τον δικομου οργανησμο!για το δικομου μυαλο είναι ορια!! είμαι σε δυσκολη θεση!! ζητω μονο λιγο να κοιμηθώ!!!

----------


## Remedy

> Καλημέρα! είναι λιγες ωρες πριν ετοιμαστω για την δουλειαμου! άλλη μια νυχτα περασε προσπαθώντας να τα βρω με τον Μορφεα! ¨),δυστυχως δεν με θελει ! δυσκολα τον "πετυχαινω"!και αν γινει θα είναι για λιγες ωρες! αποτελσμα? να είμαι τις πιο σημαντικες ωρες για το προγραμμαμου υπερβολικα κουρασμένος! ,να φενομαι ταλαιπωρημενος ενώ δεν εχω κανει τυποτα.
> Το προβλημα μου αυτό εχει να κανει με την αρρωστια μου ,μεχρι πριν κατι μηνες -το 2013- υπηρξα εξαρτημενος (δλδη καθημερινα) πολυτοξικομανης, με κυρια ουσια την ηρωινη. Σχετικα με την απεξαρτηση απευθύνθηκα σε ιδιωτες ιατρους , αλλα κι σε δημοσια κεντρα με ομαδικες κι ατομικες συνεδριες, όπως και στο ψυχιατρείο θεσ/κης. Ταυτόχρονα εκανα αρκετες εξετασεις κι στον εγκεφαλο μου λογο καποιον ασχημων συμπτοματων όπως πονοκέφαλοι μαζι με εμετους ανα συγκεκριμενα δαστηματα, δυσκολια στην συγκεντροση μου , ναυτια κ.α. προβλήματα οπου όλα αυτά μαζι εκαναν τον νευρολογο να με στειλει για αρκετες εξετασεις μαζι με τις εξετασεις για την απεξαρτηση. ετσι λοιπον για καποιες μερες περασα αυτή την ασχημη εμπειρια - αν κι δεν εχει καθολου πονο - ν καμω αιματολογικες εξετασεις, ουρα,κ.α , ακομα και σαλιο! κι μαγνιτικη ακτ/φια στον εγκεφαλο. Ευτυχως αυτό που φοβομουν -καρκινος δλδη- δεν βρεθηκε, υπηρξαν καποιες φλεγμονες στον εγκεφαλομου , κι η ασχημη κουβεντα των γιατρων " πως ο εγκεφαλος μου είναι σαν καποιου αρκετα μεγαλητερου μου που πασχει από ανοια! " αλλα η μια ηταν ηγμοριτιδα κι οι άλλες μαλον εχουν να κανουν με τις ουσιες και ελπιζουμε πως είναι πληρος αναστρέψιμες.
> Το πρόβλημα με την αυπνια ηταν γνωστο, όπως κι παλιοτερα οπωτες εκανα αποτοξινωση ειχα για καποιο χρονικο διαστημα αυπνιες, ετσι κι τωρα λοιπον τις βρηκα μπροστα μου.
> Αυτην την φορα όμως δεν θελω να βοηθηθώ από φαρμακα σχετικα με αυπνιες!! μονο το αναγκαιο φαρμακο μου οπου δεν είναι κατι το βαρυ, με μηδαμινες παρενέργειες. είναι συμπληρομα μια ουσιας που μου λυπει κι εχει να κανει με την καταθλυψη ( εσιταλοπραμη κι άλλη μια δε την θυμαμαι)
> Θελω να κοιμηθώ με φυσικο τροπο! ψαχνω λοιπον τους κλασικους τροπους, όπως ελαφρες τροφες , χαμομιλι,.α. βοτανα που να βοηθουν. Μολις αρχησα να εχω καποια μικρα αποτελέσματα επαθα ένα ατύχημα οπου ειχε να κανει με την εληψη προσοχης μου αφου ειμουν αυπνος. Ετσι λοιπον μετα το χειρουργιο κι την πλαστικη επεμβαση επρεπε να κατσω σπιτι μου στο κρεβατι! τις πρωτες μερες κοιμομουν παρα πολύ!! δυστυχως όμως την 3-4 μρα αρχησε παλυ το ιδιο! κι αυτή την φορα δεν ειχα τα θετικα της δουλειας και των απογευματινων εξοδων μου στο πρόγραμμα ώστε να κουράζομαι καπως κι να εχω βοηθεια σαν ξαπλοσω! 
> Όλα αυτά με πηγαν πισω ψυχολογικα αλλα και ηθικα! τελευταιες μερες δεν κρατηθηκα κι αρχησα να πηγαινω δουλεια! δεν αντεχα!! ειχα τρελαθεί μεσα!! 
> Προσπαθω να είμαι πολύ προσεκτικος αφου τα μικροβια είναι μεγας φοβος για το χειρουργειο μου, κυκλοφορω αλλα με υπερβολικη προσοχη!
> Η αυπνιες όμως εκει!! δεν με αφηνουν, δεν λεω ότι είμαι 150 ωρες αγρυπνος, κοιμάμαι αλλα δυστυχως γυρο στην μιση ως 2 ωρες το πολύ! κι αυτό γινετε σε ασχετες στιγμες, το ενοχλητικο είναι ότι δεν μπορω να κρατηθω η να το αποφυγω!! αποτέλεσμα να κοιμαμε για μια ωρα ακομα κι στην δουλεια, αφου δεν μπορω!! κλεινουν τα ματιαμου !! ζαλίζομαι!! ολη μου η μερα είναι μια σπαστικη κι εκνευριστικη διαδικασια!! με αποτελέσματα ασχημα όπως να είμαι νευρικος! να μην μπορω να εκφρασω αυτά που σκέφτομαι!! να μην μπορω να καμω δουλειες που θελουν καποιο χρονο, ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΩ ΟΥΤΕ ΕΝ ΒΙΒΛΙΟ, αποτέλεσμα να τροω τον ελευθερομου χρονο ,όταν θα εχω δυναμεις σε καποιες αρεες εξοδους, ειτε στον υπολογιστεί ,όπως εδώ - κι να σας εχω πριξει - ,Αν καποιοι από εσας ειχατε αυτό το πρόβλημα θα σας παρακαλουσα να μου προτηνετε μεθόδους που δοκιμασατε και πετηχαν! ξερω υπαρχουν πολλοι κι είναι γνωστοι! αλλα το πιοι από αυτους ειχαν αποτέλεσμα δεν το ξερω, για αυτό ρωτω εσας! Δε θελω να παω στα χαπια!! ο λογος είναι ότι ξερω καλα τον κακομου εαυτο!! ξερω ότι αν παρω τετοια χαπια, θα σκεφτω μετα να πιω κι κανα τσιγαρακι για να χαλαρωσω! κι μετα θα παω στα "αγαπημενα μου "δε θελω παλυ τα ιδια!! οσο κι να ακούγομαι παράξενος αυτό που περναω είναι πολύ δυσκολο για μενα! για τον δικο μου οργανησμο! για το δικομου μυαλο είναι ορια!! είμαι σε δυσκολη θεση!! ζητω μονο λιγο να κοιμηθώ!!!


κολλας τις λεξεις μεταξυ τους, γι αυτο σου κοβεται το κειμενο.
στο ουσιαστικο θεμα, εχω να πω οτι ειναι πολυπλοκη ιατρικως η κατασταση σου και οι χημικες ισορροπιες στον οργανισμο σου (οπως ξερεις πολυ καλυτερα απο εμενα), λογω των ουσιων...
οποτε, πολυ καλα κανεις μεν που ψαχνεις εναλλακτικους τροπους για τον υπνο, χωρις φαρμακα κλπ, αλλα αυτα δεν ισχυουν παντα για εναν τοσο βεβαρυμενο οργανισμο και αν δεν τα καταφερεις, καλα θα ειναι να εισαι σε στενη επικοινωνια με τους γιατρους σου, ωστε να σε βοηθησουν οπως αυτοι νομιζουν.
καλη επιτυχια με την απεξαρτηση.

----------


## Deleted-member-220416

Καλησπέρα φιλε
Τι σου είπαν από εκεί που μίλησες?Για τα κέντρα απεξάρτησης εννοώ.Γιατί δε τα παρατάς όλα για να μπεις σε ένα κλειστό πρόγραμμα?
Ξέρεις από μονος σου ότι είναι δύσκολο αυτό που θέλεις να κανεις και πέρα από τις ψυχικές δύναμης μας και ότι λέμε θα τα καταφέρουμε,θέλει και τους καταλληλους ανθρώπους να βοηθήσουν,ώστε τι στιγμή τις αδυναμίας να συνεχίσεις με δύναμη τις προσπάθειες σου.
Σε καταλαβαίνω αλήθεια.
Έχω 2 συγγενείς που "ταλαιποριουντε" χρονια τώρα.Δυστυχώς έχουν περάσει σε άλλο στάδιο,πλέον χωρίς επιστροφή.Έτσι όσο είναι καιρός προσπάθησε πολύ και μην τα παρατήσεις.

----------


## giorgos panou

remedy εχεις δικιο για τις λεξεις που κολαω.,νιωθω τοσο απεσια. βλεπεις τωρα ειμαι στη δουλεια κι νισταζω τοσο πολυ!!!! αν ειχα χωρο θα κοιμομουν για καλα,αλλα δυστυχως δεν μπορω κι γινομαι ρεζιλι στον κοσμο,νομιζουν οτι ειμαι μαστουρωμενος,τιβπαραξενο! οταν ειμουν φουλ μαστουρης δεν με καταλαβαιναν ευκολα κι τωρα.ειμαι καθαρος αλλα η αυπνια με ριμαζει. βριζω χωρις λογο,πριν λιγες ωρες ειχα παραισθησεις!!!!κι δεν εχω παρει καμια ουσια. εχετε δικιο, οπως πολυ σωστα λες κι εσυ φιλεμου μονος δε μπορω κι αν αντεχω ακομα ειναι λογο της υγειαςμου.δε μπορω ευκολα να οδηγω. 
μια μερα πριν το δυστηχιμαμου αρχησα τις ομαδικες συνρδριες, δε το παραταω,κι πρωτου γιανω θα βρω τις δυναμεις να πηγαινω. ντουμπρουτσα εχεις απολυτο δικιο,δυστυχως ετσι γινετε αν δενβοηθηθει καποιος ειναι χαμενος. ευχομάι να σωθουν οι δικοισου,πωτε δεν ειναι αργα.οσο ζουν υπαρχει ελπιδα. 
ζητω συγχορεση για την ορθωγραφια,για τα ασυντακτα μερικες φορες κειμεναμου,αλλα μερικες φορες ειμαι αρκετες ωρες αυπνος κι μπερδευομαι, το σαββατο μηλαγα σε γνωστομου κι του ελεγα ξεκαρφωτα λογια. τρελαθηκε,αφου για δευτερα που εκλεισα τα ματιαμου ειδα ονειρο!!!!!!απιστευτο το ξερω. δε θα με πιστεψει κανεις αλλα εκλεισα λιγο τα ματιαμου κι προλαβα να κοιμηθω κι να δω κι ονειρο!!!παντος τωρα νισταζω πολΰ!!!!!!

----------


## giorgos panou

σχετικα με την απεξαρτησημου. παω πολυ καλα. ειμαι ατυχος διαφορα στραβαμου εχουν ερθει πολλες φορες λεω να το παρατησω.,αφου δε με θελει. ηευκολη λυση θα ναι να πινω. να βρω τη χαρα με ευκολο τροπο δλδη.
αλλα οχι,δε ξερω αν θα το καταφερω αλλα δε το αφινω. θελω να δοκιμασω ετσι. εχω πισμα. βεβαια πολλες φορες το κανα κι ξανα επεσα. ε μπορει κι τωρα. μπορει αυριο να μου τη δωσει κι να αρχισω το κουταλι παρεα στο βελονι δε ξερω.σημαρα ομως δεν θελω να πιω θελω ν γινω σαν εσας. να ειμαι καλα

----------


## Miss Despoina

Μα φυσικά και θα τα καταφέρεις αγαπητέ μου Γιώργο! ειναι δυνατόν;όλα στο χέρι μας και στο μυαλό μας είναι! μη σου πω ότι θα γίνεις και καλύτερος από εμάς όπως λες.
Οσο αφορά το πρόβλημα σου δοκίμασε τα εξής:ρόφημα βαλεριάνας,γιόγκα(θα βρεις στο youtube πολλά βιντεάκια) όπως επίσης κ χαλαρωτική μουσική.να ξέρεις ότι 11-2 τη νύχτα γίνεται κ η ανάπλαση προσώπο οπότε θα φαίνεσαι κ πιο φρέσκος κ ξεκούραστος όταν ξυπνάς! καλή επιτυχία θα περιμένω νέα σου!
Επίσης θα σου πω και ένα μυστικό σκέτο γιατρικό...να υιοθετήσεις ένα αδέσποτο σκυλάκι..θα δεις μεγάλη διαφορά και θα με θυμηθείς!

----------


## giorgos panou

> Μα φυσικά και θα τα καταφέρεις αγαπητέ μου Γιώργο! ειναι δυνατόν;όλα στο χέρι μας και στο μυαλό μας είναι! μη σου πω ότι θα γίνεις και καλύτερος από εμάς όπως λες.
> Οσο αφορά το πρόβλημα σου δοκίμασε τα εξής:ρόφημα βαλεριάνας,γιόγκα(θα βρεις στο youtube πολλά βιντεάκια) όπως επίσης κ χαλαρωτική μουσική.να ξέρεις ότι 11-2 τη νύχτα γίνεται κ η ανάπλαση προσώπο οπότε θα φαίνεσαι κ πιο φρέσκος κ ξεκούραστος όταν ξυπνάς! καλή επιτυχία θα περιμένω νέα σου!
> Επίσης θα σου πω και ένα μυστικό σκέτο γιατρικό...να υιοθετήσεις ένα αδέσποτο σκυλάκι..θα δεις μεγάλη διαφορά και θα με θυμηθείς!


ειναι κουβεντες σαν τις δικεςσου που μου δινουν πιο πολύ δυναμη1που με σπροχνουν εμπρος! 
τα βοτανα τα γουστάρω, με τα "χερμπσ" τα παω καλα,κι ειδικα η μεντα με βοηθα πολύ! απλα αυτές τις μερες λογο του χειρουργειου κι γενικα της κατάστασης που είμαι εχω συγκεκριμενη διατροφή! ετσι λοιπον ακομα δεν μπορω να καμω γιογκα!! όμως θα το καμω σαν παω για αλλαγη στο ΚΑΤ, αλλα κι γυμναστικη -αεροβια πιο πολύ- ,¨) αληθεια δεσποινα? τι είναι το {"11-2 τη νύχτα γίνεται κ η ανάπλαση προσώπο ", τι ενοεις? χαχαχα. 
τελος,σχετικα με ένα σκυλακι εχεις πολύ δικιο,θελω πολύ κι το κανονιζω!απλα θελω πρωτα να ξεμπερδεψω με την υγειαμου ,με το που θα μεινω κι μετα συγουρα θα το παρω, κι θα το εχω σε ένα υπεροχο περιβαλον!αλλα δυστυχως ακομα δεν ξερω τι θα μου ξημερωσει!! βλέπεις αμαρτίες χρονων πριν ,τωρα μου ερχοντε, κι θα στερηθώ μαλον για λιγους μηνες την πραγματικη μου ελευθερια!!
σε ευχαρηστω για κάθε καλησου κουβεντα!! όπως κι κάθε άλλο παιδι, κι θα είναι η βλακειαμου αν εχω γραψει κατι προσβλητικο για καποιον -μαλον καποιες -εδώ μεσα!! στανταρ δεν είναι από κακια!! είναι από αποτυχημενο χαβαλέ κι λαθος αντιληψη

----------


## katerinaki

ειναι ενα φυτικο για τον υπνο απο την εταιρια doctor formula ,δεν θυμαμαι το ονομα, αν το ψαξεις θα το βρεις! δυο το βραδυ πριν να κοιμηθω , κ κοιμομουν μια χαρα ,οταν διεκοψα τις ουσιες!

----------


## giorgos panou

> ειναι ενα φυτικο για τον υπνο απο την εταιρια doctor formula ,δεν θυμαμαι το ονομα, αν το ψαξεις θα το βρεις! δυο το βραδυ πριν να κοιμηθω , κ κοιμομουν μια χαρα ,οταν διεκοψα τις ουσιες!


θα το ψαξω! σε χαπι είναι? , ευχαρηστω, αληθεια εσενα ποσο καιρο σου πειρε μεχρι να βρεις τον υπνοσου??? εμενα αυτή την φορα με εχει κουρασει πολύ!!!
Ειδικα τον τελευταιο καιρο κοιμαμε σε τελειως ακυρες ωρες, κι κοιμάμαι λιγο από 1ως 3 ωρε το μεγιστο!!! σημερα, αν δεν ειχα δουλεια το πρωι νομιζω ότι θα μπορουσα να κοιμηθώ 4-5 ωρες!!! αλλα δεν ξερω, τωρα παλυ μου εφυγε κι εχω τρεμουλο!! κι νευρα!! , πολύ ενοχλητικο πραγμα!!!κι φυσικα οι πονοκέφαλοι!!

----------


## giorgos panou

ΚΟΙΜΗΘΗΚΑ!!!!αχχαχα, επιτελους!!!, τελικα μονο αν μας λυψει κατι αναγνοριζουμε την αξια του!! ετσι λοιπον ενιωσα την ομορφια του υπνου!! να ξεκουραζετε το κορμιμου!! να γαληνεύεις!! είναι τοσο ωραια αισθηση!! κι σαν ξυπνησα το πρωι ενιωσα την χαρα της καλης διάθεσης!!! ενιωσα παναλαφρος!κι ολο διαθεση για πραγματα!! το προσωπομου ειχε μονημη ζωγραφια ένα αυθορμητο χαμογελο!! ακομα χαμογελαω χωρις λογο!! εχθες εκαμα την επιπολεοτητα να παω στο γυπεδο, στην κατασταση που είμαι ηταν καπος λαθος, ευτυχως δεν επαθα κατι ,βεβαια ειχα κι την μερικη φροντιδα καποιον αλλων, ετσι όλα καλα!! μολις γυρησα σπιτι ξαπλοσα μονομιάς!! πειρα μοναχα ένα αναβραζον ποσταν ,τπττα άλλο, κι αυτό αν δε πονουσα δε θα το επερνα, αποτέλεσμα ηταν χωρις να το καταλαβω να ανοιγω τα ματιαμου κι να εχουν περασει5-6 ωρες!! φυσικα κι δεν το εχασα, ξανα εκλεισα τα ματιαμου ,γυρησα πλευρο κι κοιμηθικα!!συνολικα πρεπει να κοιμημουν πανω από 11 ωρες!!! κι τωρα παλυ νησταζω!!χαχα, κι χωρις φαρμακα!!!!
ευχαρηστω ολους για όλα, είμαι πολύ χαρουμενος σημερα!! ξερω βεβαια ότι μπορει αυριο μεθαύριο να εχω παλυ πρόβλημα, αλλα πλισιαζουν οι μερες που θα καμω μονο φυσιοθεραπείες αρα θα μπορω να κυκλοφορω πιο ανετασ κι να καμω δραστιριωτητες κι αθληση!!!

----------


## Macgyver

Γιωργο , γεια σου . Καποτε κ εγω ειχα παρομοιο προβλημα , και τελικα καταλαβα οτι ' μετραγα ' τις ωρες που ειχα κοιμηθει , με αποτελεσμα να λεω , σημερα ποσο κοιμηθηκα , 4 ωρες ? ωχ , πρεπει να κοιμηθω κ αλλο , κ αγχωνομουνα που δεν κοιμηθηκα , με αποτελεσμα το αγχος να φερνει κ αλλη αυπνια . Τι ωτοασπιδες εβαζα , μασκα υπνου !! τιποτα δεν γινοταν . Καποια στιγμη επαψε να με νοιαζει ποσο κοιμομουνα , κ αυτο ηταν , τελειωσε η περιπετεια μου , κ κοιμομουν σαν πουλακι . Σου ευχομαι τα καλυτερα , φαινεσαι πολυ ξηγημενο παιδι . Αγγελος .

----------


## giorgos panou

ευχαρηστω¨), εχεις δικιο για το αγχος, είναι το πιο κακο που μπορει να χουμε ,ισως είναι η αιτια για κάθε καρκινο!κι όχι μονο!! προσωπικα παρα την καντεμια που με εχει παντρευτει τελευταια, κι σαν νεονημφοι με εχει ξετρελανει¨)¨), παρα όλα αυτά προσπαθω κι τα καταφερνω , δεν το αφηνω να με ξνερωνει!!! την κεραωνω με την χαρα !! ετσι λοιπον προσπαθω να λεω κάθε βραδυ ότι ,τουλάχιστον είμαι ορθιος, αρτημελης δεν το λεω γτ. ειχα ατύχημα κι μεχρι να γιανω δε το κακομελεταω¨)
οσο για τον υπνο ,δυστυχως με εχει κουρασει , τελευταιες 2 μερες κοιμάμαι συνεχεια!!ισως την μιση μερα κι πιο πολύ!!! ξερω ότι δεν κανει ,πρεπει να μην το αφηνω γτ. μετα θα εχω παλυ το ιδιο, δλδη κοιμάμαι σαν βοδι 1-2 μερες κι μετα 5-6 μερες βρυκολακας!! αλλα δεν μπορω να αντισταθω ρε γαμωτο στην ηδωνη του να κοιμάμαι!!!!είναι τοσο ομορφο πραμααα

----------


## Macgyver

Γιωργο , τα λες και ωραια !!! ειναι καλο που βαζεις πανω απολα την υγεια , εχω διαβασει κ αλλα ποστ σου , με τα μπλεξιματα με ' ουσιες ' , και να σου πω , επειδη οπως διαβασες , ειχα κ εγω περιπετειες με το αλκοολ ( τι ουσιες , τι αλκοολ ) κ κατεληξα 4 φορες στο νοσοκομειο απο ατυχηματα , σε καταλαβαινω . Ανθρωποι σαν εμας , εκτιμαμε οτι ειμαστε υγιεις .Κοιμησου σαν βοδι , ετσι κοιμαμαι κ εγω . Υπαρχει καλυτερο πραμα απο το νασαι υγιης κ να κοιμασαι οσο σου κανει κεφι ? δεν ξερω , μπορει κ να υπαρχει , αλλα μην ειμαστε κ πλεονεκτες , ε ? !!!!!!

----------


## giorgos panou

ναι. οχι πλεονεκτες χεχεχε,εδω τα βασικα μονο επιθυμω την υγειαμου,την ελευθεριαμου δε τη λεω γτ.θα την στερηθω κι αυτην.μονο να ειμαι καλα.
ειναι ουσια κι πολυ δυνατη.,αν κι υποτιμουσα το αλκόολ ετυχε να δω τι περνανε στο συνδρομοβστερησης κι τρομαξα.,πιο επικυνδηνο απο της ηρωινης ! μπορει να μην ειναι τοσο κουραστηκο αλλα μπορει να παιθανουν αν η καρδια εχει μικρο θεμα,αρα λοιπον εμαθα τι παιζει κι αλλαξα γνωμη.
ευχομαι να τα καταφερεις κι να ζεις καθαρος κι ελευθερος

----------


## Macgyver

Γιωργο , σευχαριστω για τις ευχες σου , ταχω καταφερει ναπαλλαγω απ αυτο τον δαιμονα που θεριζει κοσμο , που παρ ολιγον να μου στοιχιζε την ζωη μου , η ενα σακατεμα , κ ευχομαι και εσυ να συνεχιζεις να ζεις υγιης , καθαρος και τοτε εισαι ελευθερος , αν κ το ελευθερος ειναι σχετικο .

----------

